# Shito Ryu dojo near Yokosuka?



## jeysdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello all!

I am in the military and moving to Yokosuka, Japan very soon.  My son loves Karate and is currently a yellow with black stripe in a Hayashi Ha Shito Ryu dojo here in San Antonio.  

I am concerned that he will lose his rank if he switches to another style other than Shito Ryu.  Does anyone know of a Shito Ryu dojo in or around Yokosuka where he could train?  Language would definitely be a barrier, but we are willing to give it a shot.

Whatever happens, and whatever dojo he ends up in, I know Japan will be a GREAT experience for him!

Thanks all!


----------



## Todd (May 22, 2011)

You could start with their homepage:

http://hayashiha.jp/english/index.html

There is contact information for those with questions.


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 23, 2011)

Whoa..I would love to go to Japan. Well Okinawa.


----------

